# Blob Fish



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that real?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Deep water fish native to Australia. What's it doing here? And better yet, why are you holding it with dress clothes on? lol


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a Jimmy Durante fish !


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats the son of a bitch that keeps peering over my fence!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like Doby from Harry Potter


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

fugly critter


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If I pulled one of those up while in the kayak, I would freak the hell out!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No way...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's amazing how they look like a person, I wonder if they are good eating. When cleaning it would it look at you.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like Al Bundy


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's more like the missing link! :001_huh:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> That's more like the missing link! :001_huh:


 
I was thinking Rosie O'donnell before makup, or something that flew out of Sigourney Weaver after having sex with an Alien.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would give anything if I could keep one of those and a coelacanth in an aquarium. Why not an oarfish as well?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

O.K., who found that picture of my ex-wife? :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it kinda looked like Downtime2...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

creepy, the dang thing has a human face....


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

reelthrill said:


> Looks like Al Bundy


PEG!!! j/k I would freak the hell out if I saw it though. Wonder if it's good eating.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

looks like uncle Charlie from my three sons


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Maybe we did evolve from the sea? 
If so, most of us got better looking!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Boatjob1 said:


> I was thinking Rosie O'donnell before makup


 Rosie can only wish she looked that good, and that's even after the makeup :laughing:


----------



## Bofer (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats what I look like if I sit in the bathtub to long.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

one of them would make me think about quitting fishing.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like the BP oil spill had a bigger affect on sea life that was ever admitted.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Popeye fish?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

snapperfan said:


> one of them would make me think about quitting fishing.


I was thinking the same thing. I still cant figure out if it is real or something someone made out of a bunch of wax. Put it on the porch next to the candy bowl. Lol.


----------



## RosieFbxAK (Nov 18, 2012)

*It is real. The URL to this page includes the name*

It is real. The URL to this page includes the name ".../blob-fish..."! Google BLOBFISH and click on the IMAGES tabs for tons of images and some of the same image used over and over, but you get the idea. It's an Australian fish. Or rather, a fish that can be found when trawling in the waters off Australia, which BTW, is a huge threat to its environment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fish ID??*



SHO-NUFF said:


> Maybe we did evolve from the sea?
> If so, most of us got better looking!


And; many obviously didn't. :thumbup:

OP: What is it??? C2


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha they're definitely real, my professor was talking about them in marine bio the other day


----------

